
Codekit 2 is out - sebgeelen
http://incident57.com/codekit/index.html?v=2
======
dubcanada
My goodness, this thread is actually worse then reddit. I never thought I
would see such garbage in Hacker News before. This guy is releasing a new
version of his product, of which thousands probably use. He just so happens to
have a sense of humor (which anyone who has used Codekit before would know
about) and you guys are picking him apart like a piece of turkey.

I actually can't believe what I am reading atm, has this industry really
gotten to a point where nobody has a sense of humor or any congratulatory
comments anymore? And everyone is force to pick apart every single thing?

~~~
sbarre
HN has always had a vocal population of pedants who like to complain about
shit they can nitpick apart for no good reason.

Combined with the other population who don't like to see tools and projects
that let "lowly" developers accomplish the same things they worked so hard to
do the manual/complicated way, and you get this thread so far..

Such is life...

------
sugarenia
_nonchalantly getting out credit card to pay for a great upgrade to an app I
use daily to make a living while browsing through bitter comments from people
that probably never even used the damn app_

------
simonhamp
CodeKit is awesome and Bryan is a funny guy. I'm surprised that so many people
don't get the humour on the website. I love it. Shows me Bryan's a real
genuine person.

Oh and he's built an awesome product that makes my life so much easier... and
he doesn't demand I pay the earth for it. #win

------
brennannovak
Looks very promising and like a great upgrade from CodeKit 1.0 of which I've
been a happy user for the last 1.5 years. The creator has provided excellent
support every time I contact him.

I LOVE the sense of humor in the testimonials section... LULz

My one concern is does CK 2.0 create standard config files for Bower, Grunt,
etc... CK 1.0 did NOT do this and made collaborating with non Mac / non CK
users difficult!

------
jwarren
Codekit is a beautiful, comprehensive and powerful solution for those who
don't want to/don't feel comfortable setting up Grunt or Gulp. If you're one
of those people, it comes highly recommended.

------
unculturedswine
Threads like this are why I don't waste my time on sites like this.

------
ckorhonen
A bit frustration that it is a paid upgrade for Codekit 1.0 users - doesn't
seem like that much has been changed, and it's not as if the first version saw
a ton of updates.

~~~
rasmusbe
Well, it includes some new tools, the refreshing of projects works better but
the internal server is the really cool new feature. I really think it's worth
the upgrade price.

------
AnotherDesigner
I bought CodeKit 1 a while ago and about a week later he announced he had been
working on CodeKit 2. Basically, my purchase was immediately abandonware. He's
released no new features and very few updates (just library updates) since
then. When I contacted him he wrote a short message back saying there will be
no free upgrades to CodeKit 2. Stuff like this just teaches me not to trust
these companies, I'm always going to get screwed. So, instead of investing
myself to configure CodeKit and make it a part of my development pipeline, I
moved over to Grunt. I didn't get to use CodeKit 1 on a single project because
I knew it was already abandoned. It took me an hour or so to optimize my grunt
file and get used to it but it's all been for the best. Grunt won't abandon me
or gouge me for more money. I've also been using Adobe Brackets (and playing
with GitHub Atom) a lot lately and it will probably soon replace the expensive
Coda 2 that Panic never updates. I've never really been a huge open-source guy
but the actions of Mac developers are pushing me that way.

~~~
criswell
He does offer a discount to get the update. Also, I'm sure you can still use
CodeKit 1 if you don't want to pay for the update.

------
starburst1977
I like CodeKit. It safes me time/work to focus on more pressing matters.

------
Cthulhu_
I like what I'm seeing, however the main gripe I have is that it doesn't seem
to be cross-platform; it looks like it's a GUI for Grunt configuration (it
seems to have similar options) though.

Compare Maven / Ant / Gradle for the Java world, instead of builds configured
in the IDE; said IDE's often have a GUI component for major build
configuration files.

I wouldn't mind a GUI for Grunt configs, without sensible code refactoring,
those can be a bitch to maintain.

~~~
SippinLean
There's a GUI for Grunt in the works: [https://github.com/Mobile-
Team/spock](https://github.com/Mobile-Team/spock)

------
igvadaimon
I'm currently using gulp + browserify, it's basically the same set of features
(modules, compilation, livereload), but free.

Maybe a little more configuration necessary though.

------
sideproject
Set aside a few strange things you find on this website (e.g. testimonies
sound fake...), CodeKit is an excellent program, I've been using for a few
years.

GruntJS and Gulp essentially do the same thing of course, but CodeKit I guess
'interfaces' all those text-based configurations and once it's configured,
well, it's pretty much done and you can just let it run in the background and
forget about it.

Highly recommend it!

------
Gracana
Damn, if I ever need to start taking web development seriously (right now it's
only something I do for my little personal projects), I think I will buy this
tool. The interface looks very nice, and it seems to integrate and simplify
all sorts of useful features and workflows that I've seen described elsewhere
(usually at length, with lots of documentation on how to get them working).

------
pete_b
Another solution to the 'elephant in the room' \- that frontend workflows have
become too complicated for frontend developers.

------
TobbenTM
Reading the testimonies made me wonder if this whole thing was a joke or not.

Looks cool otherwise though...

~~~
bulte-rs
Are you kidding me?

The testimonials give the whola page a somewhat human touch. I - for one - am
now pondering if there really is a story behind the "Mad at me since 2008"
stuff about Apple's legal department :P

~~~
srd
I had the opposite impression. My initial reaction was "how immature and
technological incompetent are your users?".

I'm guessing the app is being marketed towards hipster frontend devs.

~~~
sbuk
Wow.

~~~
jbeja
Is double-edge sword as you may guess.

------
hartator
A few thoughts:

    
    
      - 2min and 54secondes of demo video to explain the localhost address. Sooo, boring.
      - At first, it sounded like another text editor but it's not.
      - It seems that's just a GUI skin to CLI tools

~~~
wakaflaka
Yeah and Dropbox is just a GUI skin for rsync.

~~~
hartator
Sure, you got a point. (I've upvoted you.)

In the same time, Dropbox is more towards less savvy user and when you use
Dropbox is more for the Cloud hosting than for its rsync capabilities.

~~~
coldtea
Bittorent Sync then, who doesn't have Cloud hosting.

------
SippinLean
Prepros does all that for free, and it works in Mac and Windows. I could never
get my shop on to Codekit because the developer refuses to port to Windows.

~~~
Akuma
Does it? How do I get automated refresh in iOS (and Android) web browsers? How
does Prepros help out in installing frameworks? Does Prepros have support for
global custom frameworks? Is Prepros able to run scripts automatically?

To me, they are not in the same league…

------
lloyddobbler
Perhaps the best testimonials I've seen on an app.

------
antihero
I really don't see the value of having the compile toolchain in your editor.
If you are making a serious front-end project, you will have created a
gulp/grunt based workflow so that anyone with node installed can compile it.
If you rely on Codekit's features, surely you're locking people into that
editor?

Is it really so hard to open a command window and run a single command?

~~~
sbarre
You grossly underestimate the number of solo/freelance web developers out
there who just want to get to work on the project itself, instead of learning
and setting up all those things (which may be overkill for their one-person
project).

"Effort vs. Result" is an important metric, and Codekit lets you just "get it
done" without needing to learn how to install and set up grunt or gulp, node
(edit: and uglify-js, bower, image optimization tools, sass, less, stylus,
compass, etc).. It just works.

And when Codekit becomes no longer appropriate then one can spend the time
required to learn and configure grunt/gulp.

~~~
jbeja
Is not like configure grunt or gulp is rocket science. If you are a
solo/freelance that code to get the job done, 5 to 10 minutes of your time
just for configure a grunt/gulp is not a massive lost of production time, also
you get more control over what you want. Don't make it look like you would
spend days trying to setting up that workflow when on reality it just take
less than 10 or even 5 minutes for the avarege folk. Is really learning new
things that scary, because for my understanding we as developers/designers
need to learn new things every day so what is the hue?

~~~
sbarre
You're being specious here and you know it.

Sure it wouldn't take _days_ to set up, but for someone who has never done it
before, it will _absolutely_ take more than 5-10 minutes to correctly set up
and test node with grunt/gulp (and all the other tools you might need: less,
sass, compass, uglify-js, bower, etc) to replace the various worklows that
Codekit provides easily and painlessly.

Again I am not saying there's anything wrong with grunt/gulp, but as I said,
"effort vs. result" is an important metric, and if a tool like Codekit gets me
the same results faster and easier than spending time learning how to install
and configure grunt/gulp and all the tools they automate, then that's a win
for me.

To each their own though..

~~~
jbeja
First of all, i don't know anything about my supposed speciusness (if that is
not a word, then i just made it and you get it). But i would say that you are
"effort vs result" matran is being a little over dramatic in this context.
Setting up the workflow (grunt or gulp) would take minutes with a little
"effort" from you hand, with the only cost being your time. Also we should
take into account that not every "cool" people owns a MAC nor have the means
to pay for the GUI tool that would like _take time to get familiar with_ , you
see what i did there didn't you?. _" To each their own though.."_, i couldn't
agree more. Cheers

------
DanBC
This URL crashes Chrome on iOS.

~~~
tambourine_man
And iOS7 Safari

------
jbeja
Some people in this thread really need some tuning in their sarcasm detector.

------
ethana
"A Mac App for Cool People"

Did they really have to resort to a level that low?

~~~
agildehaus
Seriously. An embarrassingly bad slogan.

~~~
csixty4
Self-deprecation has been part of CodeKit's branding since the beginning, when
nobody had heard of it and the author had to put up his first fake
testimonials.

------
chalgo
The best thing on the page was the face palm user image.

------
tempodox
“You don’t have permission to save the file ‘CodeKit’ to the folder
‘Library’.”

This crap doesn’t even start. Sent it straight to the trash.

